# swarm



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Stood in the garden this morning watching the newts and tadpoles in the pond when the church clock struck 12 then I became aware of another, buzzing, sound growing rapidly. A large swarm of bees came over the back wall straight over the top of me and disappeared across a neighbours garden.
I did the introduction to beekeeping course last year so I know on an intellectual level that I was probably in no danger because the swarm is well fed and just intent on finding their new home but i have to say it was a pretty scary experience having thousands of bees fly a few feet above my head  
Hope one of the local beekeepers has 'rescued' them from wherever they landed
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ardgour said:


> Stood in the garden this morning watching the newts and tadpoles in the pond when the church clock struck 12 then I became aware of another, buzzing, sound growing rapidly. A large swarm of bees came over the back wall straight over the top of me and disappeared across a neighbours garden.
> I did the introduction to beekeeping course last year so I know on an intellectual level that I was probably in no danger because the swarm is well fed and just intent on finding their new home but i have to say it was a pretty scary experience having thousands of bees fly a few feet above my head
> Hope one of the local beekeepers has 'rescued' them from wherever they landed
> Chris


A swarm in May is worth a load of hay; 
a swarm in June is worth a silver spoon; but a swarm in July is not worth a fly

You should be round there trying to take them yourself !

Did you ring your local society ?

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> > Stood in the garden this morning watching the newts and tadpoles in the pond when the church clock struck 12 then I became aware of another, buzzing, sound growing rapidly. A large swarm of bees came over the back wall straight over the top of me and disappeared across a neighbours garden.
> ...


Does this mean a heatwave, a return to the summer like 76 and crickets?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we had a swarm land in the garden of a previous house we owned

a local beekeeper came out and removed it to one of their hives - and later in the year dropped off a jar of honey produced by it as a thank you. was very tasty as well


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I witnessed a swarm many years ago and it settled in a tree at the end of my garden. I can vouch it is pulse-raising spectacle - the sound is amazing. By the end of the day they had settled into a neat ball and a local keeper came and snipped off the branch as cool as you like, placed them in a cardboard box and left. There were quite a few bees left behind but they disappeared (died I expect) over the next couple of days.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A swarm just passed us by about 15 minutes ago here in Coussa,France.The both of us were sunbathing and I became aware of the rise in noise .


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> > Stood in the garden this morning watching the newts and tadpoles in the pond when the church clock struck 12 then I became aware of another, buzzing, sound growing rapidly. A large swarm of bees came over the back wall straight over the top of me and disappeared across a neighbours garden.
> ...


unfortunately I couldn't see where they eventually landed otherwise i would have contacted them. Apparently there is a bench up in the village that swarms seem to gravitate towards so the beekeepers have taken several from there over the years


----------

